# Welches Spiel von der Games Convention interessiert Euch am meisten?



## Flauwy (19. August 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches Spiel von der Games Convention Euch am meisten interessiert.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## mojomann (19. August 2008)

ich geh ja dort hin und mich interesiert wow wotlk und diablo 3 am meisten

hehe first  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (19. August 2008)

WOW, HDRO, WAR

alles andere ist doch Dreck!!!


----------



## Sempai02 (19. August 2008)

Mich interessieren am meisten Wrath, SC2, Sims3 sowie eventuell ein paar Infos zu Colonization 2.


----------



## Al_Capone (19. August 2008)

WAR;WotLK und ein bissel Diablo3


----------



## Zipperling123 (19. August 2008)

Warhammer Online ist fürmich das haupt thema nummer 1 weil ich davon noch sowenig gesehen habe und trotzdem freue ich mich extrem drauf


----------



## Dagoriod (19. August 2008)

Ganz klar Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen Morias!


----------



## Fast Jack (19. August 2008)

Starcraft 2!... WoTLK und in maßen auch D2. Ohh wie gut die Starcraft Trailer aussehen *freu


----------



## Haxxler (19. August 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Gnofi (19. August 2008)

WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (19. August 2008)

Natürlich will ich auf der GC WoW WotLK sehen, wenns gehen würde sogar glei mit nehmen xD


----------



## Ramana (19. August 2008)

war un türlich wotlk


----------



## Hollower (19. August 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


Ihr meint wohl "Welches der von uns in eigenem Ermessen hier zur Auswahl gestellten Spiele interessiert Euch auf der GC am meisten" oder? Weil so die riesiege Auswahlmöglichkeit habt ihr einem in anbetracht der Masse der Spiele von der Convention einem ja nicht gerade gegeben.


----------



## Bartelbi (19. August 2008)

mich interessiert D3, SC2 und WotLK...allerdings steht für mich im Vordergrund das Letztere.

Vor allem neue Bilder und Infos und natürlich der Cinematic-Trailer stehen für mich im Vordergrund, leider kann ich nicht da sein,
allerdings gibts ja genug Live-blogs und Reviews. Ich freu mich drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. August 2008)

The one and Only Diablo3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexushunter (19. August 2008)

werd am samstag auf der gc sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und von den spielen die mich interessieren zählen WAR, WoW und Diablo 3 zu den Favoriten.


----------



## Nihtilim (19. August 2008)

Ich warte zwar sehensüchtig auf Warhammer, dennoch freue ich mich mehr auf Armed Assault 2!^^ 
Ja das ist schon richtig. Kein MMO


----------



## Konov (19. August 2008)

AION - The Tower of Eternity

Für mich ganz klar der Geheimfavorit im MMO Bereich, auf der GC erstmals anspielbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2008)

Diablo 3, wotlk.
WAR eher nicht, Sacred 2 noch ein bisschen.
Aion finde ich mies, HDRO naja soweit ist mein char noch nicht für die Minen^^, und naja der Rest gehört nicht zu buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwolf (19. August 2008)

Wotlk da bin gespant drauf


----------



## schnitzelfritz (19. August 2008)

Also mich interessieren WAR und Diablo3 gleichermasen.Ich kann mir ja beides leisten da Diablo3 ja keine monatlichen Gebühren verlangt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. August 2008)

also mich WotLK aber leider kann ich da nie hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  voll doof -.-


----------



## Wilddevil (19. August 2008)

Warth of The lichking!!!!!
und D3+War reinschauen

Ps: Als ich gelesen hab "WoW: Wrath oft he Lich King" dacht ich dass ne ganze seite mit den rechtschreib Flames draufgeht aber es wurde hier nichtmal erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wundert mich^^ aber so muss es sein ... No body is Perfect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostalgiefredi (19. August 2008)

AION habt ihr vergessen zu erwähnen!
darum vote ich auch nicht mit :-)


----------



## Zonalar (19. August 2008)

Mich interessiert classic tetris 1948


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

hmm..wie soll ich sagen?
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHH!!


----------



## Ocian (19. August 2008)

Schade, diesmal keine Antwortmöglichkeit für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich am allermeisten auf Aion sowie auf die Party von NC Soft am Freitag Abend.


----------



## Ackara (19. August 2008)

Will zwei Stimmen abgeben^^

1. WOW: WotLK
2. Diablo 3


----------



## Pastilo (19. August 2008)

Ich freu mich am meisten auf World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King und Diablo 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (20. August 2008)

Es sollte eine Möglichkeit geben mehrere Sachen auszuwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hätte gerne drei Stimmen abgegeben: WOTLK, DIABLO 3 und WAR
schade das es sowas nie gibt (Die Programmierer sind nur zu faul sowas einzubauen(ich weiss das ich bin auch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))

mfg
Retow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (20. August 2008)

Wieso bin ich von den Balkenlängen nun überhaupt nicht überrascht...???


----------



## Mukuhaka (20. August 2008)

WAR ganz klar interressiert mich am meisten.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

ganz klar WotLK^^


----------



## Funkj0ker (20. August 2008)

auf jedenfall wow, diablo3 interessiert mich zwar auch aber wotlk reizt mich doch am meisten


----------



## Taurizius (20. August 2008)

Ihr habt Starcraft 2 Vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## warri für alle fälle (20. August 2008)

nice nice wotlk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2008)

aion...


----------



## Redtim (20. August 2008)

eigentlich WoW, D3 und auch warhammer, aber kontne nur 1nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich schon auf die GC^^ und danke das ihr wieder gesagt habt das Saturn vorverkauf startet.. mein saturn wusste das nicht, hab die GC veranstalter angeschrieben und ne karte umsonst bekommen XD


----------



## Totemwächter (20. August 2008)

Na ganz klar Wotlk und vll mit einem Auge auf D3
Ja Saturn hats auch bei uns verbockt, haben wohl zu viel gegeizt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadøw !! (20. August 2008)

Gaaaaaanz klar ! Warhammer !!!

Das andere ist doch nur Dreck !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhh !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (21. August 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Na ganz klar Wotlk und vll mit einem Auge auf D3
> Ja Saturn hats auch bei uns verbockt, haben wohl zu viel gegeizt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, warst vllt. zu spät, bei mir hat Saturn mitgespielt.
Wotlk(war ja klar, Mainstream und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),WAR, D3.. wie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (21. August 2008)

ganz klar WAR !
lichking kenne ich ja eh ...und bin total enttäuscht ... (beta drin hehe)


----------



## Königmarcus (21. August 2008)

ganz klar: WotLK! bin am samstag da


----------



## Erital (22. August 2008)

Definitiv Diablo3!

Auf WotLK freu ich ich mich zwar auch, jedoch drängt es mich irgendwie dazu mal wieder ein richtig geiles Singleplayergame zu zocken und da kommt D3 doch genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Screenshots sehen interessant aus und dieses unvergleichbare Hack n'slay Prinzip reißt mich mal wieder total... Oh man, ich glaub ich reanimier zur Überbrückung mal wieder das gute, alte D2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cay (22. August 2008)

Die über 250Spiele auf 5 zu begrenzen ist hart. Sollte es nicht heißen: "Welches dieser Spiele von der Games Convention interessiert Euch am meisten?"

Naja bei mir wären es dann:

-WotLK
-WAR
-HdRO
(-und *SPORE* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cyberflips (22. August 2008)

Kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen.

eigentlich interessieren mich andere Spiele von der GC am Meisten. Nämlich die, über die man in letzter Zeit wenig erfahren hat und auf der GC enlich gezeigt werden. Das sind, muss man ja auch differenziert sehen, aber auch überwiegend Single-Player Spiele und da buffed.de ja die Welt der Online-Spiele ist, ist auch schon klar das hier in der Umfrage nur entsprechende Spiele angeboten werden. 
Diablo 3 hat da allerdings absolut nichts zu suchen, sonst gehören alle Spiele mit geplantem Multiplayer- und Koop- Mode hierhin. Scheiss Geldgehype von buffed, die sich wohl nachts anscheinend in feuchten Träumereien wälzen...Activison-Blizzard-buffed. 

Von der Auswahl oben, bei mir natürlich Herr der Ringe, Die Minen von Moria
aber wie schon gesagt, eigentlich erwarte ich da nichts Neues, was man nicht vorher anderorts schon zu sehen bekommen hat. Wichtiger sind mir in Verbindung mit der GC ebn andere Spiele - die aber, um den Kreis zu schliessen, hier ja auch nicht hingehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (22. August 2008)

*Operation Flashpoint 2*


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (22. August 2008)

WoW und Diablo 3

aber eigendlich Starcraft 2 das rockt am meisten =)
(vilt nicht nur mmos in der umfrage rein machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bawagrog (22. August 2008)

Ich interessiere mich Hauptsächlich für Warhammer und (natürlich) auch für Diablo3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.: Der Vorsrung von WoW zu den anderen spielen ist ja garnicht so gigantisch, wie ich gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (22. August 2008)

(X) Keines von den oben genannten.


----------



## Plutarch (10. September 2008)

Age of Conan natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

